# A Few Surprises at Europa Show of Champions



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A Few Surprises at Europa Show of Champions by Joe Pietaro Bodybuilding is not unlike any other sport. Where as any team can win on any given Sunday, so is the case in the Iron Game. Take the 2009 Europa Show of Champions as an example. Troy Alves, who finished way back of the pack [...]

*Read More...*


----------

